# Donny Tran



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Drove 4 hours round trip to his shop with the intention of buying a boat. Went for test ride on the 2480, fantastic except for the poor hull shot from the Honda on the used 05 test boat. Then he quotes the price and I could not believe how expensive he was or how dumb he thought I must be. I could buy a 24' Yellowfin with 100hrs for 10k less than what he thought I was going to pay. I feel like I just left a used car lot.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

merge, merge, merge


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone bad mouthing Donny tran. Come on this most be someone who works for a another boat builder. Lol

I thought Donny tran kicked chuck Norris'
a s s

-CONSERVATION: keep what ya eat, release the rest
-Respect the resource and your fellow outdoorsman
-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

If you didn't have an idea of the price and wether or not you thought it was fair, then its your fault not his that you made a wasted trip. Donny is the most honest and fair person I have ever delt with in the boat business.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

It also takes allot of class to call someone out because you didn't get the price you think you should have. Donny knows what he can get for his boats and they have great resale. He sells plenty of boats and I am sure he isn't loosing any sleep because you thought he was too high for your liking. If you want a production boat buy the Yellowfin. How many hours will you have to drive to take it back to the factory if you have a problem with the hull? There is more to buying a boat than cost, good service is priceless.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Donny did me right on a deck issue on an old Shoalwater I had 8 or 10 years ago. He didn't have to do the work but he did a bang up job. When I buy another boat, I will give him every opportunity to sell it to me. I need to wear out this newest Shoalwater first.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Donny Tran is a good guy and Tran builds a quality boat. You could have called and asked for a ballpark price on boat/motor if you didn't want to drive to Palacios, not sure why you feel the need to talk trash about Donny for him asking a fair price for a quality hull. This is some waaaambulance material IMO...


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

I wonder why you thought you should post your complaint here. If you don't like the price then don't buy it. What is your motive?


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Professionals ask pretty close to what they can get..usually within 15% of what they will take. I learned a long time ago that you make a wriiten offer on the boat subject to survey and sea trial and put 10 % in the form of a check down,BEFORE you run boat. That way no one's time is wasted. If it does not meet your needs, money comes back (usually check is not cashed) Live and learn. I guarantee he is not asking for more than the current bad market will bear. TW


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Tran posts it's hull prices online for everyone to see. The price doesn't include your choice of power or extra alumium etc. Guess you should have done your homework proir to visiting Tran!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

I just went to Tran's website, his last new boat prices were for 2009, so I guess he stopped posting prices online!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*D.tran*



BBKing said:


> I wonder why you thought you should post your complaint here. If you don't like the price then don't buy it. What is your motive?


 I'm with you BB! Just cuz you could'nt agree on price don't make him a bad guy!!! Donny is a Great Guy...CVA34


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I never said he was a bad guy, but 62k for his boat, loaded, is really high.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Good, custom built boats are like liquor. If you don't want to pay for the good stuff, there's always the stuff in the plastic bottles below it!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

aqua vita said:


> I never said he was a bad guy, but 62k for his boat, loaded, is really high.


is it?

when you say loaded, what are you including?


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some pricey boats.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

power pole, radio, trolling motor, t-top, onboard batt charger, Zuke 250SS, No custom hull work. I guess that he should have been in the 40-50 range I would be smiling ear to ear and this post would have gone a lot differently. There are a lot of really good boats out there. He needs to be brought back to reality a little rather than trying to have me be his record sale.

FYI, Tran just finished making the mold for their 24' Cat.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

What was the price for just the hull?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Swim crawfish swim!


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I am done venting and moving on. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

sad4sm...........


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Do like me just move on and buy from someone else. Tran is not the only quality Texas boat builder to choose from. I thought his prices were a little steep also, no big deal, I went in another direction and am happy with the decision.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*Donny*

Aqua Vita,
First of all I think you have made a mistake by bashing Donny Tran on this forum. I am sure I speak for most Tran boat owners on here by saying that most if not all Tran boat owners are very happy with their boats and even more happy with their after the sale service. There is a big difference between production boat dealers and Custom boat makers like Tran. I have learned that the hard way by buying a Kenner from Bass Pro and months later having problems with it and they had the nerve to charge me for it (long story). I have had a 21 trancat for 6 years now and whenever I have a problem with it (which i have had few) as far as manufactuers defects he fixes it right away at no charge. Even the service that Donny has done on my boat and extras I have added over the years have been done professionally and at a very reasonable cost compared to other dealers in the area. Yes, you will pay more for a Tran boat, but I can promise you in the long run you will end up paying just as much for some cookie cutter production boat that some dealer who sold it to you has no pride in and has not other motivation than writing you up another invoice. Good luck with the Yellow fin or whatever it was.....


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

I don't think that there are any similarly equipped 25' boats of that type and quality of construction available in the $40k - 50k range. Have you priced them lately? I agree that $62k is too much for a fishing boat (I am assuming that includes the trailer). Is that too much? I think so, but apparently other buyers don't think so and I'm not offended if that's what the sellers want for them. Also, I wouldn't be accusing any of them personally on a public form of trying to take unfair advantage me.


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can't understand quality and you get what you paid for, then I found a Pelican Bass Raider Boat for you at Overton's for $627.50.
You can load it up for another $500.00.
If you don't like that there is always Walmart


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I got a 2011 price sheet in front of me that I picked up for my BIL a couple weeks ago. 2480 with 250HP 42690.00. It says that includes coastline aluminum trailer, bobs backplate, livewell, and Hyd steering.

62K? You must have had allot of extras added on.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

aqua vita said:


> Drove 4 hours round trip to his shop with the intention of buying a boat. Went for test ride on the 2480, fantastic except for the poor hull shot from the Honda on the used 05 test boat. Then he quotes the price and I could not believe how expensive he was or how dumb he thought I must be. I could buy a 24' Yellowfin with 100hrs for 10k less than what he thought I was going to pay. I feel like I just left a used car lot.


FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I would have filled my sling with your price sheet. Maybe all the orders on his new 24' Cat has him even further backlogged. I might try him again in the winter if I have not already gotten something.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

it doesnt hurt to ask for a discount or maybe expect a break in price but i would expect to pay a premium for a custom boat maker with top notch backend service. otherwise id go with more cookie cutter brands. i definitely wouldnt flame the fella for his asking price on his work.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Donny did me right on my BC like most others that own Tran boats. Went out of his way to help me with problems and get me extras that I needed so your comment is unusual and hard to believe the way Donny has treated us. 

Before you bash the question is:

Did Donny own the used boat or was it there on consignment? 

I have talked with Donny his consignment boats and they are listed at what the owner wants not what Donny thinks they will sell for.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheap arse...go to Academy and grab one of dose aluminum boats off the shelve and a 9.9 hp and sftu!!


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. Nice to know he has such a fan base.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> Cheap arse...go to Academy and grab one of dose aluminum boats off the shelve and a 9.9 hp and sftu!!


9.9 hp would be too expensive for him...maybe a padle and he can upgrade options to a am/fm 9volt radio.....then he can ****.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

aqua vita said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. Nice to know he has such a fan base.


Your welcome....come again soon!


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I assume this was a used boat? If so was it owned by Tran or was it a consignment deal. I know that Donny will try and help people out by selling their boat for them. In fact I have been their on test rides where he is doing this for people. He will make basically next to nothing on these deals to help others out at times. If this is someone else's boat then he may not have much to work with as the actual owner tells Donny what they have to get for it.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Why would you bash him for his prices? Apparerntly alot of people are fine with paying the prices he is charging. Did you not know what his boats were going for? if you wanted a used yelllowfin, you should have gone and bought one. You are lucky he took you out for a demo fun ride without any expectations of landing you as a buyer. Dont know the 24-25 foot market, but I assume any new bayboats in that range is gonna run in the upwards of 50-60 thousand.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

It's my understanding that this boat was loaded to the hilt.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Bigdsduty said:


> It's my understanding that this boat was loaded to the hilt.


Yup this guy added everything except the bathroom turlet......geez man should have just talked to Donny and worked it out instead of opening your pie hole and slamming him.What a Boashna....:headknock


----------



## Hookem1 (Feb 23, 2011)

You guys are out of control. Give the guy a break. I just bought a new 23 ft Shoalwater Cat completely decked out with just about every option including a T Top and Merc 250 Pro XS, trailer for well below $50K. So it can be done. $60K is way too much money for that class of boat. I wouldnt bash the guy, but the price does seem excessive. Supply and demand though. If he has a long wait, then perhaps he is charging more.


----------



## crabbeater (Feb 9, 2006)

Longhorn is right. Maybe they should lower their price to compete with a pos pissyellowfin florida f.ck, non-customizable, what you see is what you get,used whore dinghy. Please no comments this is an opinion.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Those florida boats have a GREAT resale value. My Pathfinder for instance, Ive posted it on boat trader and have had calls from 4 different states..let me know when a Transport accomplishes that big of a buyers market.

Besides the point, Im with you Aqua Vita. I went to Tran 3 months ago with cash for a new boat, once i priced out a baby cat, i nearly fell over. I never thought a ****en 16' boat would cost 35k drive out with power pole, gps, custom leaning post, front casting platform, and raised ice chest racks. I was shocked..I literally got up, walked out..


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Those florida boats have a GREAT resale value. My Pathfinder for instance, Ive posted it on boat trader and have had calls from 4 different states..let me know when a Transport accomplishes that big of a buyers market.
> 
> Besides the point, Im with you Aqua Vita. I went to Tran 3 months ago with cash for a new boat, once i priced out a baby cat, i nearly fell over. I never thought a ****en 16' boat would cost 35k drive out with power pole, gps, custom leaning post, front casting platform, and raised ice chest racks. I was shocked..I literally got up, walked out..


Where ru coming up with that price?
Were you pricing it with twin 90hp on the Baby Cat?
because last year I purchased a baby cat from Donnie with everything you said except a power pole and gps (installed myself)
It cost $23k out the door


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder how much an identically rigged Majek 25 would cost?

I cannot and will not speak for the other boat builders as I can only go off of what my friends have told me, BUT when you buy a Tran Sport boat you are guarunteed great service and a great warranty after the sale. These guys bend over backwards to make and do things right. Now unfortunately for us, the customer, that cost something in this day and age. If you felt the boat was too expensive then that is fine, that is your opinion, but there is really no need to start a bash from this one experience.
Keep this in mind though, they back there product and they are there 6 days a week and your dealing directly with the manufacturer, and they build the boat exactly how you want it. That's worth something to me.


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

6k less for the Haynie HO with same options. Headed out today to look at a pathfinder. I checked out the paddle boats at Academy and I will probably get one of those as well, but will not fit in my car so will have to do so at a later date. Thanks for the tip wethand.


----------



## coastalbend (Jul 29, 2010)

Aqua Vita come to POC and visit Coastal Bend Marine I can set you up in a 24 Ho or a 24' Cat makes no difference I would love to earn your business.

Thanks 

See you Soon

Coastal Bend Marine Team


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

So I've learned 2 things from this thread. 1) aqua vita was in bad taste bashing someone for what they feel is a fair price for their product. 2) Apparently, since I fish out of a so called "cookie cutter" boat that didn't cost $60+, I'm cheap.


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Nosalt you're not cheap at all. At least I don't think so. I wouldn't spend $60k on a fishing boat even though I can afford it. Also, there are plenty of good cookie cutter boats out there, such as the Pathfinder. However, there are reasons that some prefer the custom built boats and are willing to pay the asking price. Oh yeah, I'd like to see a $35k Baby Cat. I bought one in November and with a 90 Suzuki it was less than $23k. I can't imagine another $12k in accessories.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

aqua vita said:


> 6k less for the Haynie HO with same options. Headed out today to look at a pathfinder. I checked out the paddle boats at Academy and I will probably get one of those as well, but will not fit in my car so will have to do so at a later date. Thanks for the tip wethand.


Now your calling me names?.....your mad cause you want a Rolex,but want to pay for a Casio.:headknock


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Man I look at these threads and price discussions and my paid for 23 tv that is still going stron and 11 years old looks better and better. Fo Sho !

60k for a flats boat . Dang ! Not so long ago you could buy a decent little starter house for 60k.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

BBKing said:


> Nosalt you're not cheap at all. At least I don't think so. I wouldn't spend $60k on a fishing boat even though I can afford it. Also, there are plenty of good cookie cutter boats out there, such as the Pathfinder. However, there are reasons that some prefer the custom built boats and are willing to pay the asking price. Oh yeah, I'd like to see a $35k Baby Cat. I bought one in November and with a 90 Suzuki it was less than $23k. I can't imagine another $12k in accessories.


heres my option list for your 12k

2 power poles w/ remotes (6' pro's) 2500$
24v minn kota auto pilot troll w/ 3 blue top optimas 1800$
5' drive tower and all aluminum work 5000$
garmin 4208 gps w/ gsd22 sounder 2500$

there you go.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> heres my option list for your 12k
> 
> 2 power poles w/ remotes (6' pro's) 2500$
> 24v minn kota auto pilot troll w/ 3 blue top optimas 1800$
> ...


What does that have to do with the price of the boat? All that is going to cost you the same no matter what boat you put it on.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

cobrayakker said:


> What does that have to do with the price of the boat? All that is going to cost you the same no matter what boat you put it on.


Not exactly. that ALL depends on who you know...

I got quoted on places else where for the exact same thing, I nearly saved 5k..

He lost my buisness, I moved on


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

What is the deal with some Texas boat builders still building rolled gunnel boats?


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I bashed Donny. I was upset. Phone conversation numbers were not the same as the conversation in his office. I spent a good 3-4 months researching, reading and asking owners at the ramps and docks about their boats. I came up with a short list and Tran was at the top. I was let down. My expectations might have been too high from reading all of yall's posts. However, if he really sells boats for that and you own a tran, you essentially have no depreciation in your rig. A well bought boat!
As far as all the "cookie cutter" comments, all composite boats are resign and glass poured into a mold. Yes, even Tran. Tran and other "cookie cutter" manufacturers will make mods to the hull as you see fit (raised helm does not count). What percentage of the buyers do you think make the mods? I bet less than 5%.
I do not think I called anyone names, but if you are offended in anyway, my apologies.
Today, I reached an agreement on a Pathfinder 2200TE. My search has come to an end. Now that I am on the water again, does anyone know the best boats to pot lick on WGB?  

Happy Hunting!


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I meant to also say that you guys are too much fun. See you in the fishing reports.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

good call on the pathfinder aqua vita, you can't go wrong with that boat.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

aqua vita said:


> I bashed Donny. I was upset. Phone conversation numbers were not the same as the conversation in his office. I spent a good 3-4 months researching, reading and asking owners at the ramps and docks about their boats. I came up with a short list and Tran was at the top. I was let down. My expectations might have been too high from reading all of yall's posts. However, if he really sells boats for that and you own a tran, you essentially have no depreciation in your rig. A well bought boat!
> As far as all the "cookie cutter" comments, all composite boats are resign and glass poured into a mold. Yes, even Tran. Tran and other "cookie cutter" manufacturers will make mods to the hull as you see fit (raised helm does not count). What percentage of the buyers do you think make the mods? I bet less than 5%.
> I do not think I called anyone names, but if you are offended in anyway, my apologies.
> Today, I reached an agreement on a Pathfinder 2200TE. My search has come to an end. Now that I am on the water again, does anyone know the best boats to pot lick on WGB?
> ...


Kudos to you, Aqua Vita....glad you found what you were looking for! How come it's always the 60K Tran, Majek, or Haynie that burns my shoreline, cuts off my drift, or flies by my wade WOT? How many of you big ballers would be in your boat if the name wasn't on the side? You guys crack me up! I quit fishing the weekends because of you jokers....Peace!


----------



## BBKing (May 22, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> heres my option list for your 12k
> 
> 2 power poles w/ remotes (6' pro's) 2500$
> 24v minn kota auto pilot troll w/ 3 blue top optimas 1800$
> ...


Get real, on a Baby Cat? You crack me up dude.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

did you guys hear that???what?



























































































its the WAMBALANCE coming to pick you up. quit crying.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

shooks said:


> What is the deal with some Texas boat builders still building rolled gunnel boats?


I like the rolled gunnel boats. I like their simplicity and straight forwardness

It astounds me how much is charged for them though. I'm not a boat builder and have no idea about the costs associated with the production.

They just seem pretty danged expensive. Must be a classic supply /demand thing and I'm Ok with that.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I like the rolled gunnel boats. I like their simplicity and straight forwardness
> 
> It astounds me how much is charged for them though. I'm not a boat builder and have no idea about the costs associated with the production.
> 
> They just seem pretty danged expensive. Must be a classic supply /demand thing and I'm Ok with that.


Well said.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Aqua Vita,
Check out the Fiber-Tex boats. 
or do you sell them?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shooks said:


> What is the deal with some Texas boat builders still building rolled gunnel boats?


whats wrong with a rolled gunnel?



Stumpgrinder said:


> I like the rolled gunnel boats. I like their simplicity and straight forwardness
> 
> It astounds me how much is charged for them though. I'm not a boat builder and have no idea about the costs associated with the production.
> 
> They just seem pretty danged expensive. Must be a classic supply /demand thing and I'm Ok with that.


The 22' Desperado Outlaw is a rolled gunnel boat. Have no issues with layout or features and it is solid.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*You missed it ...*



FishAfrica said:


> I just went to Tran's website, his last new boat prices were for 2009, so I guess he stopped posting prices online!


I was on the Tran Sport boat web page last night! Obviously, you do not know how to find the web site! The one I see is now - 2011, not 2009.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*What's keepin' you ...*



aqua vita said:


> Drove 4 hours round trip to his shop with the intention of buying a boat. Went for test ride on the 2480, fantastic except for the poor hull shot from the Honda on the used 05 test boat. Then he quotes the price and I could not believe how expensive he was or how dumb he thought I must be. I could buy a 24' Yellowfin with 100hrs for 10k less than what he thought I was going to pay. I feel like I just left a used car lot.


Ok, go buy that Yellowfin! We do not need to hear your WHINING. With the intentions of buying, you should have shopped before you left home...you could of had the selling price before you wasted the time on the road. Now, just shut up and go away.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> I was on the Tran Sport boat web page last night! Obviously, you do not know how to find the web site! The one I see is now - 2011, not 2009.


Obviously I'm still missing it, link please?:brew2:


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Web site for Tran Sport Boats*



FishAfrica said:


> Obviously I'm still missing it, link please?:brew2:


http://www.transportboats.com/


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Fish Africa*



Whoopin It Up! said:


> http://www.transportboats.com/


On the web site, just click on the DEMO BOATS... will bring you to several pics & prices of boats at Tran


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*My Purchasing Experience at Tran Sport Boats*

The inexperienced boat shopper will be overwhelmed by the many models of boats, motors, combo packages, dealers, after the sale, rebates, etc... When it comes to buying a boat, you must shop and shop and do some real comparisons. For me, I read any and all reviews on everything I could get my hands on! After a year of searching and shopping, I finally decided to buy my boat from Mr. Donny Tran at Tran Sport Boats in Palcios, TX. 
I remember telling him that I could have easily bought my boat at "dealer abc" or at "dealer xyz."

But I decided on Tran for several reasons: QUALITY, SERVICE, TENURE with TRACK RECORD, and a BOAT BUILDER (not a manufacturer, but a builder), CUSTOM FEATURES, WARRANTY, and PRICE.

I found my shopping experience with Donny Tran as exceptional and very good. I truly enjoyed buying my new Baby Cat and I felt good about the TRUST we developed between me as buyer and his company as builder.

Anyone who doubts Mr. Tran or his business is just full of bull or they are just not informed about buying a new boat or a used or demo boat.

Consignment boats at Tran is priced by the owner, not Tran.

But buying new, it was a pleasure. I will suggest this builder anyday to anyone!:rybka:


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> The inexperienced boat shopper will be overwhelmed by the many models of boats, motors, combo packages, dealers, after the sale, rebates, etc... When it comes to buying a boat, you must shop and shop and do some real comparisons. For me, I read any and all reviews on everything I could get my hands on! After a year of searching and shopping, I finally decided to buy my boat from Mr. Donny Tran at Tran Sport Boats in Palcios, TX.
> I remember telling him that I could have easily bought my boat at "dealer abc" or at "dealer xyz."
> 
> But I decided on Tran for several reasons: QUALITY, SERVICE, TENURE with TRACK RECORD, and a BOAT BUILDER (not a manufacturer, but a builder), CUSTOM FEATURES, WARRANTY, and PRICE.
> ...


Well said. My experience with Donny, and the rest of the staff, was nothing but positive. They took care of me before, during and most importantly, after my boat was delivered. They build a good product and stand behind it.


----------



## boonedog (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Mount Tslick


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> On the web site, just click on the DEMO BOATS... will bring you to several pics & prices of boats at Tran


You obviously didn't read my post, I know how to find used/demo boats on the Transport website!!! Tran used to post new boat prices online, which he appears to no longer do.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Also remember that polystyrene and vinylester and epoxy resins are hydrocarbon derivatives. As such boat building materials are only getting more expensive. Perhaps the OP should channel that anger towards our elected representatives for disallowing pursuit of our domestic energy industry (which BTW would create thousands of good paying jobs) instead of dissing a boatbuilder for offering a boat for his stated price. 

Remember in any transaction the buyer is always stronger because he can decide to buy it or not. And it is the same in the stock market, boat market, or anything else. If the OP doesn't like the price, simply don't buy it. No bellyaching required.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

So Aqua Velva bought a Pathfinder?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

$60k Plus for a bay boat!! LMAO !!!!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool Hand said:


> So Aqua Velva bought a Pathfinder?


A bass tracker or a jon boat would catch fish  You get what you pay for.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

BATWING said:


> $60k Plus for a bay boat!! LMAO !!!!!


Somebody took my pacifier!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Used Boats - Prices are Quoted*



FishAfrica said:


> You obviously didn't read my post, I know how to find used/demo boats on the Transport website!!! Tran used to post new boat prices online, which he appears to no longer do.


As for new, prices are subject to change. I interpreted you were talking used. My fault.

Pricing for new boats, motor, and trailer fluctuates. As a builder or owner of a marine business you are always trying to deliver your goods as inexpensive as possible, with quality, and on time.

For example ... I watch boat prices (new) on other makes via their advertisements and I notice the price, or the loan apr, or both are always fluctuating.

*As for Tran, you could call or email and request a price quote... I did and he gave me a quote.*

I did ... and he (Donny Tran) gave me a quote ... a written document ... which I used for my comparative shopping of other manufacturers boats. *I got my quote as a standard quote and also with custom add ons quote. I used this quote to compare with MAKO, Shallow Sports, Majek, Dargel, and a few other builders who have shallow draft bay boats.

By shopping (doing your homework!) a buyer can come up with the boat of their choice and that fits their personal budget.

I think now is probably the best time to buy a new boat. It is a buyer's market right now.:rybka:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Aquanet should look at the Lund striper boat series.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

commtrd said:


> Remember in any transaction the buyer is always stronger because he can decide to buy it or not.


not on a high priced hooker or 70' sport fisher


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow, I hope yall will defend me as fiercely when someone bashes me. Although, I am clearly not as saintly as Mr. Tran!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Wow, I hope yall will defend me as fiercely when someone bashes me. Although, I am clearly not as saintly as Mr. Tran!


I got ya covered 
:brew2:


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Sainthood???*



shallowgal said:


> Wow, I hope yall will defend me as fiercely when someone bashes me. Although, I am clearly not as saintly as Mr. Tran!


Maybe you are an ANGEL!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Geeezzz. I wasn't even looking for a boat but after reading all this it seems like I need a tran boat asap!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Get One!*



slabnabbin said:


> Geeezzz. I wasn't even looking for a boat but after reading all this it seems like I need a tran boat asap!


 You'll like it!


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

shallowgal said:


> Wow, I hope yall will defend me as fiercely when someone bashes me. Although, I am clearly not as saintly as Mr. Tran!


Yep


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I just bought a 2003 Tran Cat 18V. One of the latches for the storage compartment was missing and I called Tran to see if I could get one. They were more then helpful. They are not using that type latch any longer but he is looking around the shop to see if they have one left over. He took my address and if he finds one is just going to send it to me. You can't ask for more then that. I'll definately be looking in the future for a new boat and will go to them simply for their service and stand up way of doing business.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Wow, I hope yall will defend me as fiercely when someone bashes me. Although, I am clearly not as saintly as Mr. Tran!


Mr. Tran is obvisouly SuperMan... but Wonderwoman is his weakness.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I did fig out that Donny could not help "Whoopin It Up" with his boat problem. 

His boat is in Aggie colors.


It is not just that but he has a Black Lab and they could not decide to paint the dog white 
and maroon or Maroon and white so it could ride on the boat. 

Personally I thought the Maroon should be on the bottom end butt..

Seriously- Just about everyone I know loves their Baby Cat and Donny has offered great before and after the sale service. I am sure it is the same for all the other Tran boats too.
Donny gave me a fair bid then even did a little extra that he did not have to do.

WIU is a good guy.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Great service before, during and after the sale is what I have experianced w/ Donny and all the people over at the shop 

Has anyone thought about this one : Say you have a custom product for sale and you get a bad/uneasy feeling about a customer who wants to buy from you......would'nt you give an outrageous price to keep from haveing to deal w/ or sell to that particular customer that you really don't want to deal with ???

Just something else to think about  I've seen it happen before.

I can't say a negative thing about TV,Donny and Franky or any of the guys at the shop......always been treated fairly and w/ respect


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> ....Has anyone thought about this one : Say you have a custom product for sale and you get a bad/uneasy feeling about a customer who wants to buy from you......would'nt you give an outrageous price to keep from haveing to deal w/ or sell to that particular customer that you really don't want to deal with ???
> 
> Just something else to think about. I've seen it happen before.


I'm in the construction business and I find myself doing that from time to time also. Good observation.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Oh so funny! Jim D*



JimD said:


> I did fig out that Donny could not help "Whoopin It Up" with his boat problem.
> 
> His boat is in Aggie colors.
> 
> ...


My wife was leaning towards the "kawaski green or bright green Baby Cat (pic is on Tran website).... I had to explain that color just would not do, so, I went Maroon & White. And yes that is my Aggie Special ... I call it "Whoopin It Up!" .... and I like it!

As for my Labrador retriever (Yogi) he likes riding on the Baby Cat and occasionally he wears his TEXAS A & M Collar while cruising on the boat.

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

cobrayakker said:


> If you didn't have an idea of the price and wether or not you thought it was fair, then its your fault not his that you made a wasted trip. Donny is the most honest and fair person I have ever delt with in the boat business.


I'd buy another one, Tran is awesome


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Man. I took deliver of a 20svt last august and thought they were going way overboard on the customer service just because I was special. Thanks for ruining it. I had a power pole fitting break after I had the boat for a week. They offered to come pick the boat up and fix it. I do live in Palacios, but still. Way above what was required. Either they are giving away free merchandise for saying nice stuff or are legit.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Blue Fury said:


> Those florida boats have a GREAT resale value. My Pathfinder for instance, Ive posted it on boat trader and have had calls from 4 different states..let me know when a Transport accomplishes that big of a buyers market.
> 
> Besides the point, Im with you Aqua Vita. I went to Tran 3 months ago with cash for a new boat, once i priced out a baby cat, i nearly fell over. I never thought a ****en 16' boat would cost 35k drive out with power pole, gps, custom leaning post, front casting platform, and raised ice chest racks. I was shocked..I literally got up, walked out..


Bought a new XLR8 from Tran:dance: in 04 kept it 2 years and sold it for $500 more tha I paid for it! Try that with your Pathfinder!


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Does any one know when tran, stopped using wood in the transom of a tran sport 22se.


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

I knew this dude was getting anywhere with a Donny or TV Tran bashing. Great to see all of the people involved reacting to a load of ****. 

Didn't have time to read though the mess but it was entertaining from what I did read. 

What a d*ck-weed.....

BB


----------



## black drom (Mar 19, 2007)

SCOOT, I took delivery of my 20 svt early last august also. after waiting a couple extra months while tran searched for a brown color gelcoat like the pathfinder fussion THAT I DID NOT BUY! Donny had given me an itemized written estimate and a test drive on a cold day the prior february. showed us how the boats were built answered alot of questions and earned our trust.then another visit and another test drive with a boat powered as i wanted and better prices! ultimately, the boat was one of the most satisfying purchases i've ever made.the service since has been outstanding. got a talon from them recently at a price that do-it-myself -mailorder couldn't compete with. they had the boat 2 days! these are guys i am glad to support! can't get that outta state or on the web.


----------



## M.Taylor (May 16, 2011)

*Best Service*

I went on a boat hunting expadition to find a new boat last week, starting in Port O and working my way back to Galveston. When i got to Polacios, it was about 6 in the evening and the boat shop was closed, however, i saw a few people around back, still building on boats. I walked around back and began to speak to a gentalman, (Frankson i think), about the baby cat and getting some information on it. After he showed me around, instead of saying, "sorry, were closing down", I got to go test drive the baby cat across the bay and back. I have never been more pleased any where else as with the service i got at that shop. Both Tran and Frankson were more than helpful and i'm now proud to say that i'm getting a BC next week sometime!!! :work:


----------



## collegefundpw (May 23, 2004)

If we all have learned anything from this eternal thread. I thinks its safe to buy a boat from Tran.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TRAN*



collegefundpw said:


> If we all have learned anything from this eternal thread. I thinks its safe to buy a boat from Tran.


 As I write this It should be #102 . And you said it X-2....CVA34


----------

